# Patrick Ponce 3x3 5.92 Single and 7.75 Average



## AlexMaass (Dec 20, 2015)

Sadly, no video of the 5.92, he was able to reconstruct it though, I actually judged the 5.92! much gj to him, done at LSC 2015.

R' B' U L2 U R B2 L' B' D R' B2 R2 D2 L U2 L D2 R
x y
R' F R2 B' R' U R U' R' D
y' U' R' U R
L' U2 L U L' U' L
L U2 L' U' R U R'
y' U L' U L U' L' U' L
R' U' F' U F R
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U
53 moves in 5.92 seconds is 8.95 TPS


----------



## TorbinRoux (Dec 20, 2015)

everybody is getting sub 6 these days


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah, that was crazy. Wish I saw it though.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 20, 2015)

Whaaaat? Dang, so many sub-6s these days. Oh well. Better practice for Big Apple.


----------



## Cale S (Dec 20, 2015)

wow 17 people have sub-6 now, just last year there were only 3 (until US Nats '14)
and 39 total sub-6's 

cool that it was fullstep too


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Sadly, no video of the 5.92, he was able to reconstruct it though, I actually judged the 5.92! much gj to him, done at LSC 2015.
> 
> R' B' U L2 U R B2 L' B' D R' B2 R2 D2 L U2 L D2 R
> x y
> ...



Yay, so I'm not the only one who does that thing with making a pair during cross!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Torch said:


> Yay, so I'm not the only one who does that thing with making a pair during cross!



Nope, definitely not.
hint hint I do that as well


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 20, 2015)

why are so many people sub 6 now? it makes me feel slow 
anyway, gj!


----------



## OLLiver (Dec 20, 2015)

is this the first sub 6 fullstep solve not done by Feliks?


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 20, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> is this the first sub 6 fullstep solve not done by Feliks?



Alexander Lau's 5.96 was full-step, but I guess it doesn't mean as much seeing as it's roux.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 20, 2015)

sub 6 single is cool but a sub 8 average is even cooler. wow nice! I've never even heard of him before as well.

E: oh wow he had an 8.03 average before this!


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> sub 6 single is cool but a sub 8 average is even cooler. wow nice! I've never even heard of him before as well.



Rami.


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 20, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> is this the first sub 6 fullstep solve not done by Feliks?



lucas etter's 5.97 off the top of my head

E: I fixed it :3


----------



## RhysC (Dec 20, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> lucas etter's 5.96 off the top of my head



5.97 actually.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> lucas etter's 5.96 off the top of my head



Don't forgot the Korean NR single 

Yay Patrick! People might almost kinda know who you are soon maybe.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 20, 2015)

great work!



ottozing said:


> Don't forgot the Korean NR single
> 
> Yay Patrick! People might almost kinda know who you are soon maybe.



yeah, hes probably one of the fastest cubers with the least recognition. (but being featured on ramis channel is how I know about him)


----------



## DanpHan (Dec 20, 2015)

RhysC said:


> 5.97 actually.



oops


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

That solve was sick. I also never heard of him before.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 20, 2015)

hamfaceman said:


> Alexander Lau's 5.96 was full-step, but I guess it doesn't mean as much seeing as it's roux.



What do you mean it doesn't mean much? That roux is so op that it doesn't need skips to be fast?


----------



## Wilhelm (Dec 20, 2015)

Well deserved


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 20, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> What do you mean it doesn't mean much? That roux is so op that it doesn't need skips to be fast?



No, it's just that skips in Roux are much less likely.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Roux is so OP that you need to turn 7 tps to get 4 sec solves instead of 11-12 tps with CFOP


shadowslice e said:


> What do you mean it doesn't mean much? That roux is so op that it doesn't need skips to be fast?


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 20, 2015)

hamfaceman said:


> No, it's just that skips in Roux are much less likely.



CMLL skip is much more likely than PLL skip


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 20, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> CMLL skip is much more likely than PLL skip



Oh well. Shows what I know. Either way, it was full-step nonetheless.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 20, 2015)

Wow! Nice job Patrick


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 20, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> Roux is so OP that you need to turn 7 tps to get 4 sec solves instead of 11-12 tps with CFOP



nobody can average 4 with 7 tps for roux or 11-12 with cfop. Cfop needs 15 for 4 and roux needs 12.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> CMLL skip is much more likely than PLL skip


It's actually less likely, chance of CMLL skip is 1/162, as opposed to 1/72 for PLL


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> It's actually less likely, chance of CMLL skip is 1/162, as opposed to 1/72 for PLL



I am pretty sure it's 1/42


----------



## Torch (Dec 20, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> I am pretty sure it's 1/42



lolsajwo

More specifically, 4! permutations times 3^3 orientations divided by 4 for AUFs equals 162 CMLLs. Only one is a skip.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 20, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> I am pretty sure it's 1/42



there are 42 different cases but most of them can be Aufed so you get the 1/162 in a similar way to the fact there isn't a 1/27 chance for a PLL skip.

Certianly, I have only ever had ~5-10 CMLL skips in all the 1000s of solves I've done.


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 20, 2015)

Damn, I was wrong all these years


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

a CMLL skip is (I think) just as likely as a LL skip on 2x2, as both skip all the corners.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 20, 2015)

Who cares about CMLL skips vs PLL skips? If you're in this thread, you shouldn't.

GJ Patrick! Surprised that more people don't know about you, but I guess it's because you have zero records.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Who cares about CMLL skips vs PLL skips? If you're in this thread, you shouldn't.
> 
> GJ Patrick! Surprised that more people don't know about you, but I guess it's because you have zero records.



The only reasons people actually know about Patrick is because of 2 things:

1. He made finals in US Nats 2014
2. He is friends with Rami (The more likely reason).


----------



## Iggy (Dec 20, 2015)

gj Patrick! About time he got a sub 7 single and a sub 8 average


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 20, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> The only reasons people actually know about Patrick is because of 2 things:
> 
> 1. He made finals in US Nats 2014
> 2. He is friends with Rami (The more likely reason).


I know of him because i watched him flip out over a plus 2 at river hill winter


----------



## rybaby (Dec 20, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> lucas etter's 5.97 off the top of my head
> 
> E: I fixed it :3



And Lucas' 5.85


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 20, 2015)

rybaby said:


> And Lucas' 5.85



That was fullstep? I thought that was COLL into a skip.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 20, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> That was fullstep? I thought that was COLL into a skip.



Pretty sure it was ZBLL:
R U2 R D Rw' U2 Rw D' R2


----------



## Cale S (Dec 20, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Pretty sure it was ZBLL:
> R U2 R D Rw' U2 Rw D R2



I think it's actually R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> I think it's actually R' U2 R' D' r U2 r' D R2



Oh yeah. I could hardly see the U2 before the alg! GJ Patrick, I'm sure that many people were not expecting this at all!


----------



## sigalig (Jan 10, 2016)

Wow, Patrick completely skipped sub-7 and went straight to sub-6. Crazy!


----------



## slinky773 (Jan 10, 2016)

holy crap


----------

